# Crackle on CM7 N#8



## juicemane (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyone having any luck with Crackle? It constantly sits at the loading screen for videos. I have yet to have it playback any videos since Ive been on CM7. Anyone else having this issue or know of a fix?


----------



## kurtislemaster (Jun 13, 2011)

i havent heard of this issue, altho it might be expected with the way cv hacked audio in...ok, not expected, u kno wat i mean

a fix would be to reflash cm and gapps or u might even consider sbf'ing and going thru the whole process dont just sit on it it might be dangerous or harmful to your phone


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

juicemane said:


> Anyone having any luck with Crackle? It constantly sits at the loading screen for videos. I have yet to have it playback any videos since Ive been on CM7. Anyone else having this issue or know of a fix?


have you installed the camera fix? it fixes video playback in youtube app and netflix app, so maybe crackle too.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Just tried crackle. Almost all video services work with the camera fix .zip file.


----------

